# MTD snow blower linkage 1987



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi my friends FIL took off the carburetor rebuild it at a engine shop . Now it don't run right 

. It looks like he got the governor on the wrong side of the carb . he put in a screw to hold it . running they is no governor control. Any one have a photo . 

It's a Mtd snowblower HS506726F ser 6234B model 317-550-000 KO36B I check a few engine sites and all so have 2-3 books but not having muck luck . I all so want a new Governor spring as he damaged the old one . Thanks Eyeboltman


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Not getting any engine info from the parts exploded view. Looks like a Tecumseh engine. Can you tell what hp and maybe post a photo with the heater box off?


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

It's a 5 hp engine . I had trouble finding a photo all so . I may have mess up the model # it's Hs 506726F I do see hs50 67262 f .I forgot to take a photo . I was a little @%@% after trying to set the linkage the way he bolted it on . Thanks . eyeboltman It would run a wide open but no governor .

I took off all the linage and it ran ok , but if you but it in drive and blower on it would bog down and stop . just driving it on the grass .


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

did he take the governor completely off the shaft or are you just not sure which hole it goes in on the linkage. If the governor was completely off you will need to have a tachometer to set the governor correctly so that it does not over rev.
Here is a video of a 4-5 hp engine 




Does yours have the muffler that comes straight out as pictured or the type that comes up and out in an L shape.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here are some Tecumseh throttle linkage videos.

donyboy73 - YouTube


----------

